# name change?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am wondering how does one change there username i searched the forum and i was unable to see how it is done. do the mods need to do it? 

thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks goob i appreciate the help


----------

